# Has anyone been to Dr.Thomas Dewar in Fort Worth Texas?



## natalielaine (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,I am new to this site. I have my first EGD and Colonoscopy scheduled for March the 25th. I was just wandering if anyone had been to or heard anything about Dr. Dewar.Thanks


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi,What hospital is he with? I could not pull his name up using Google. I am a patient of Dr. John Lee. Dr. Lee is affiliated with Baylor. Sorry, I have not heard of him.







Take care,Karen


----------



## pglenn (Oct 12, 2004)

Nat,I went to this site http://www.ccfa.org/research/physician/ and put in that doctor's last name. It came up with :Thomas Norman Dewar, MDGastroenterology6445 Harris PkwySte 100Fort Worth, TX 76132(817) 335-2487Not sure this is the same doctor, but maybe it is. Now just being on this list doesn't mean they are recommended be the CCFA, but that they are a member of the association. Hope this helps a bit.Paul


----------



## natalielaine (Mar 7, 2005)

Dr. Dewar is not with a hospital. He is with GANT- Gastroenterologists Association of North Texas. He is in an office with about 4 other doctors in downtown fort worth. Thanks for all your help but I just wanted to talk to someone who has had this done in his office because it is not done at the hospital.


----------

